# My Cruze A-Pillar Build



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

So I had some work done.....

Chevy Cruze A-Pillar Build - Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

Unbelievable. Makes me want to rethink my tweeter install before I even begin. That's some awesome work. You are obviously talented. Maybe I should send you my pillars. How much does a pillar job like that cost, minus the speakers & the install?

R-


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

I didn't build them a friend of mine did. My total cost just for the pillars was $750. The entire audio system is probably close to $7500 including all my speakers/subs, the sub box, headunit w/interface, 3 amplifiers, sound deadening, power and ground cables (0,4,8,gauge), speaker wires, and rca cables....and I did all the work myself except for the A-pillars.


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

That is very sweet. Would love to hear your system. Way over my budget though. I inquired to SkizeR on DIYMB, unfortunately he would need the car there to make some. Just not possible for me. 

R-


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

this is what I used for the tweeter. it replaces the oem sail panel and moves the tweeter off the a-pillar.....

Car Tweeters Speakers Cover Panel Installation Trim Kit For Chevrolet Cruze | eBay


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

So those actually fit on top of the existing mirror cover? Looking at it closer, that's what it appears to be. Did they fit without modifications? They look good. I did not notice that it wasn't OEM. That's a nice find. Thanks.
I May try to fabricate/somewhat duplicate your pillars but my plan is to use my viffa tweeters & keep with xtreme revolution's SQ build as I have most everything to do it now. Just waiting on his door baffles and then I can start the install. I really want your pillars. I will order some new pillars from GM to hack up, just in case I'm not successfull. They're actually fairly inexpensive. The Modified pillars will change the off axis response a bit & may require a tune adjustment. I just hope when all is said & done that the factory head unit lives up to my expectations. 

Rich.


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

So those actually fit on top of the existing mirror cover? no it replaces it completely, you just need to swap the plastic fasteners from the oem sail panel.


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

here is link with better pics....
2 PCS Car Door Stereo Audio Speaker Cover Trim for Chevrolet Cruze 2009-2011 | eBay


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

Nice. Those are very inexpensive. Made in China, what a surprise. How is the quality & fit? Did you have to modify them in any way to fit good?
Rich.


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

grtpumpkin said:


> Nice. Those are very inexpensive. Made in China, what a surprise. How is the quality & fit? Did you have to modify them in any way to fit good?
> Rich.


Nope...just cut hole for your tweeter and put the oem fasteners on and they go on exactly like the oem panel.


----------



## Mochenmat14 (May 22, 2015)

MB2014LT2 said:


> So I had some work done.....
> 
> Chevy Cruze A-Pillar Build - Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum


The tweeter location...are those custom or did you just add them to stock sails


Never mind lol read above post haha


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

New link 









Car Tweeters Speakers Cover Panel Installation Trim Kit For Chevrolet Cruze | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Car Tweeters Speakers Cover Panel Installation Trim Kit For Chevrolet Cruze at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

